# Mini-T Stock and Modified Rules



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

As a result of the proposed ARCOR rules for the Min-T's, the following rules will be used for Mini-T Stock And Mini-T Modified for the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. Specific questions should be addressed to me at thunderroadrc.com or [email protected] hotmail.com. Thanks; Ernie P.  

MINI-T STOCK

Mini-T Stock Class will be run as a box stock class. The *ONLY* option we will allow is (in the interest of economy) a rechargeable battery pack, rather than four individual cells. The optional battery pack offered for the Mini-T's is a *five-cell* 1200 mAh pack. We'll allow that mod; just to keep people from having to buy individual, non-rechargeable, cells; or to purchase a special purpose charging setup. 

MINI-T OPEN MODIFIED 

The Mini-T Open modified class will have no limitations on motors, electronics, or replacement parts, to include any after-market part designed for the Mini-T. Motor approval for the Mini-T Open Modified class is not necessary. Batteries will be limited to a maximum 6 cells for the Mini-T Open Modified Class. 

1. CHASSIS: Modifications and/or hop up chassis replacement chassis allowed. Graphite chassis are allowed. 
2. STEERING: Titanium or steel turnbuckles, end balls may be changed from the original as supplied with the Mini-T RTR. Original equipment servo saver may be changed from that supplied with the Mini-T RTR 
3. Ball bearings may be used on the front and rear axles. 
4. RADIO/ELECTRONICS: May be changed from original equipment. 
5. SHOCKS: Replacement oil shocks may be used, that are specifically manufactured for the Mini-T RTR 
6. ELECTRONIC CONNECTORS: Motor or battery plugs are not required, direct soldering is allowed. 
7. BODIES: Original truck body or any body designed specifically for Oval racing to include sprint cars, EDM cars Coupes or Sedans associated with Legends type racing. No changes allowed from the trim lines, except for 1/8” tolerance around wheel openings. Body must be painted and all windows clear. Bodies may not be excessively trimmed. All windows will be clear and remain intact. Tracks may allow different body styles to run together. 
8. No roll over or stiff antennas are allowed. Antenna may be mounted under the body. 
9. TIRES and WHEELS: Any tire or wheel specifically designed for the Mini-T will be allowed. 
10. MOTORS Any after-market motor allowed, including the brushless motor system. 
11. BATTERIES: Maximum 6C ONLY AA size batteries, these may be Alkaline, Ni-Cad or NiMh rechargeable. 
12. GEARS: Any gearing 
13. REVERSE: Not normally allowed, it should not be required, but can be a track option. 
14. RACE LENGTH: 4 minute races. 
15. DRIVE TRAIN: Any replacement parts allowed.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Ernie P. said:


> 11. BATTERIES: Maximum 6C ONLY AA size batteries, these may be Alkaline, Ni-Cad or NiMh rechargeable.


Holon a second. You mean that the current CROP of 2/3A cells (Gp1100's, Kan1050's, CBP 1050's) will not be allowed? 
That really is going to alienate a lot of people! 

-Tone


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

I will get Ernie to check on that rule about the batteries. I think just about everyone runs the 2/3A cells.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

I think there has been a mixup, probably a typo, in the rules ARCOR has proposed. I doubt seriously that ARCOR intended to ban all the existing 2/3A battery packs in common use. After talking with a rep from a major battery supplier, I'm pretty confident this is a simple mixup; but, just to be safe, I have asked ARCOR for a clarification on their intent. I will get back to you on the situation, as soon as I get a response. Thanks for pointing out the potential problem. Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships*

When the rules were posted for Mini-T Stock and Mini-T Modified, I relied on the "proposed" ARCOR rules for the Mini-T Modified Class. Well, there's a reason rules are proposed before being set in stone. In this case, the system worked as it should; and the rules will be changed.

The currently in use, 2/3A five cell, 1200 mAh, battery packs (for Stock Class) and 2/3A six cell, no mAh restriction, battery packs (for Modified Class)may be used for The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Local Accomodations for 12/4*

The Orange, VA Holiday Inn Express is offering a special discount to racers attending The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. Their rate will be $69.00 vs the normal $80.00/night. Contact info is:

Orange Holiday Inn Express
750 Round Hill Drive
Orange, VA 22960
(540) 672-6691

The Holiday Inn is located just North of Orange, Virginia; about ten miles from Thunder Road RC Speedway. Just tell them you are racing in The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships; and they will apply the discount. All the normal fast food establishments are near the Holiday Inn; as well as some full service restaurants. We are trying to work a discount with a very good local restaurant near the track. More later; Ernie P.


----------

